# Anyone else get diarrhea from Tums?



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

I know Tums contain calcium - and that some IBSer's even take them instead of Caltrate to help control diarrhea..... So does anyone have an idea as to why I always have terrible diarrhea in the morning if I've taken Tums the night before?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

There was definitely a connection between my stomach/heartburn/reflux and consequent D. While you may be reacting to something in the Tums, this may just be the end product of eating something that just disagrees with you. Is there a difference if you use another antacid? Mark


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

Very good question - and one that I've pondered myself; If I'm feeling bad enough to use Tums, am I already on the slippery slope to diarrhea?I do suffer from acid reflux, and most of the long-acting, preventative products I've been advised to use - like Prilosec, Nexium, etc. are known to cause diarrhea in some people(according to their own product info). I have tried other brands - Rolaids and Gaviscon, most liquid antacids....... AAARRRGGGGGG! If I wasn't concerned about erosion, I'd just ignore the reflux. I try not to eat before bed or lay flat - but I'm obviously not doing a good job.


----------



## 23223 (Nov 25, 2006)

i know how you feel. i took tums a few years back for heartburn and due to the D that came from that i will never take the again.


----------

